

HN Request to any browser devs: Master Tabs - samstave

Any browser devs out there, I would like to ruqest a feature: Master Tabs.<p>I may or may not be an out of the norm user; I typically always have 25+ tabs open at all times in my browser.<p>These can range from many HN, Reddit, Email, Forum, News etc tabs that I am reading - If an article or thread is really long - I won&#x27;t read it all in one sitting. Instead - I leave it up for even days on end, until I am ready to close it.<p>Sometimes I leave tabs open for days at a time just so I clikc on it ~once a day to remind myself about that item|news|article|thread|thought...<p>I would like to have Master Tabs within my browser to group them together (natively - not through colored tabs or some other thing - but if there is something amazing that will do this - please let me know) and have savable sessions.<p>Actually - think of it as Multiple Desktops - specific to my browser, but the &#x27;desktop&#x27; can be a definable category.<p>I&#x27;d like to be able to slide a whole browser window any direction to open that category space, bookmark&#x2F;tag them and then keep them together.<p>I&#x27;d like to be able to have a &quot;searching for work&quot; type of session. A &quot;news&quot;, &quot;tech&quot; whatever session and I can group these and file them and save them accordingly.<p>Bonus points if you can make it via a hosted portal in which I have an encrypted connection whereby any .gov and .mil IPs are explicitly blocked&#x2F;dropped :)
======
yaksha
Have you played with Firefox's Tab Groups feature?
[http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/tab-groups-organize-
tabs](http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/tab-groups-organize-tabs) It does
some of what you're asking for.

------
t0
I do this also. Once a tab is opened, it is rarely ever closed. I'd like a
feature that automatically bookmarks and closes a tab if it's been open for a
day or more.

------
jeffclark
I do this with multiple browser windows.

